# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Heraklion Wireless Network

## mkst

Έχει ήδη αρχίσει η κατασκευή ενός WLAN στο Ηρακλειο το οποίο θα καλύπτει τις περισσότερες περιοχές. Η κατασκευή γίνεται από τους φοιτητές του πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης. Για την ώρα η πρόσβαση είναι περιορισμένη μόνο σε φοιτητές, αλλα από ότι μου λένε πιθανότατα θα ανοίξει για όλους σύντομα.

Όπως και να έχει όμως καλό θα είναι να μαζευτούμε για να επιταχυνθούν οι διαδικασίες.

Κάντε register στο http://www.nodedb.com για να ξέρουμε ποιους έχουμε κοντά μας. Πριν κάνετε register πηγαίνετε στο http://www.maporama.com για να δείτε τις συντεταγμένες σας που θα βαλετε στο nodedb.com

ps. Μπράβο στα παιδιά του athenswireless για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που κάνουν και ένα ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία αυτής της θεματικής ενότητας.

----------


## trendy

Καλησπέρα σας από την Κρήτη!
Όντως έχει αρχίσει δοκιμαστικά να λειτουργεί το ασύρματο φοιτητικό δίκτυο Ηρακλείου. Αυτή τη στιγμή λειτουργούν 2 AP και 4 κόμβοι. Τα προβλήματα είναι αρκετά ακόμα και έχουμε πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας. Επί του παρόντος δεν επιτρέπεται η είσοδος σε μη-πανεπιστημιακούς για το λόγο ότι ακόμα δε δουλεύει σωστά. Είναι στα πλάνα μας να δεχτούμε μη-πανεπιστημιακούς χωρίς παροχή internet. Βασική προτεραιότητα είναι να καλυφθούν όσοι ανήκουν στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα.

----------


## CamClone

> Καλησπέρα σας από την Κρήτη!
> .... Επί του παρόντος δεν επιτρέπεται η είσοδος σε μη-πανεπιστημιακούς για το λόγο ότι ακόμα δε δουλεύει σωστά. Είναι στα πλάνα μας να δεχτούμε μη-πανεπιστημιακούς χωρίς παροχή internet. Βασική προτεραιότητα είναι να καλυφθούν όσοι ανήκουν στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα.


 Gia na ksekinisei i diadosi tou Wirelless Internet kai sto Hrakleio kai na apoktisoume active wirelless users tha eprepe na ksekinousate andistrofa, diladi prwta na dinate Public access etsi oste o kosmos na mathaine ti simenei Wirelless LAN 
{k oxi internet , den to theloume to internet apo wirelless an einai na PERIORISEI tin eksaplwsi tou wirelless LAN mono stous foitites tou panepistimiou , pws to lene sta elinika  ::  kalo tha itan na MHN DW8EI INTERNET ARXIKA KAI NA MEINEI PUBLIC , an den ginei etsi to plano tote 8A PREPEI NA MEINETE ws aneksartitoi panepistiakoi xristes enws aneksartitou wirelless dyktiou pou den tha exei amesi sxesi me to FREE kai Open gia olous pragmatiko "Heraklion Wirelless network" pou thelouon stin praksi arketoi KATOIKOI tou Hrakleiou kritis.

Simvouleutika ola auta, kai kali arxi sto dyktio sas paidia  :: 
Prepei na dexteite tis simvoules olwn osws endiaferondai gia ta asyrmata dyktia geniktera sto hrakelio giati etsi tha boithitheite kai OIKONOMIKA perissotero.
Take Care to Ur WireleSS DreaMs  ::

----------


## trendy

Η συζήτηση έχει προχωρήσει υπερβολικά για κάτι που ακόμα δε λειτουργεί σωστά. Όσοι έχουν πρόθεση να βοηθήσουν μπορούν να μπουν στη σελίδα του HSWN που έχει δημοσιευτεί. Το ιντερνετ δεν περιορίζει την εξάπλωση του ασύρματου σε καμμία περίπτωση. 
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι το κόλλημα που έχετε φάει ότι το δίκτυο θα είναι κλειστό. Ίσως φταίει το γεγονός ότι κυκλοφόρησε υπερβολικά η ύπαρξη του δικτύου, ενώ ακόμη δεν πληρεί τις απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις για να δεχτεί όλον τον κόσμο που θα θελήσει να μπει. 
ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ : Το δίκτυο είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο. Όταν τεθεί σε κανονική λειτουργία να είστε βέβαιοι ότι θα το μάθετε είτε από αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα είτε από αλλού. Δεν είναι πανεπιστημιακό μυστικό, ούτε είναι κλίκα αυτοί που το φτιάχνουνε. Είμαστε υπέρ της διακίνησης των ιδεών (και των δεδομένων  ::  ) και μάλιστα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρυσώνουμε τον ΟΤΕ κάθε δίμηνο.

----------


## the_doc

Το δίκτυό μας μπορεί πλεον να χαρακτηριστεί 'εν πλήρη' λειτουργία, με τεράστια φυσικά, περιθώρια ανάπτυξης απο πλευράς κάλυψης.

Έχουμε τρεις κόμβους που εξυπηρετούν αρκετούς πελάτες καθώς και έναν ακόμη κεντρικό στα σκαριά. Οι περισσότεροι από τους πελάτες μας έχουν ήδη ιντερνετ σε μέγάλες ταχύτητες.

Αν είχαμε και λίγο περισσότερα χρήματα για cisco AP 1200 και Ronja 10M links φυσικά θα ήταν όλα καλύτερα  :: 

the doc

----------


## Cartman

To diktyo mas exei asfalws thn filodoksia na einai APOLYTWS anoixto. opoios epithymei na symbalei se auto mporei na erthei na boithisei ENERGA, oxi na kathete na mas dinei "symboules" apo ta forum. Aplws tha parexetai kai h yphresia tou internet stous foithtes tous panepisthmiou krhths. To gegonos oti kinhthikame pros authn thn kateythinsh eksarxhs ofeilete sto oti h syntriptikh pleionothta twn endiaferomenon gia wireless sto hrakleio einai foithtes, opote giati na poume oxi sto internet?

----------


## trvlts

paidia poia einaii selida tou HSWN ?

Endiaferomai na rotisw gia kati ekei..

----------


## trendy

Η σελίδα έχει πέσει. Ψάχνουμε για ένα στοργικό pc που θα δεχθεί στο ζεστό σκληρό του μια φτωχή πλην τίμια σελιδούλα forum σε php. ΑΧΧΧΧ μου έλειψε το neverending thread  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cartman

nai kai se mena leipei... snif snif...

----------


## trendy

Η σελίδα είναι και πάλι πάνω!
Έχει κάποια προβλήματα στο φόρουμ αλλά σύντομα θα επιλυθούν.
Άντε και εις ανώτερα!

----------


## bstriant

Kai gia diefkolinsi twn xristwn http://wireless.uoc.gr  ::

----------


## Tsunami

Simera molis ematha oti yparxei wn sto iraklio kai kathiti tha egatastathw se liges meres monima tha ithela na symmetexw.Telika to hwmn leitourgei kai einai anoikto gia olous?Egw eimai foititis sto tmima twn domikwn ergwn.

----------


## trendy

Ναι λειτουργεί κανονικά χωρίς ιντερνετ φυσικά για όσους δεν ανήκουν στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης.

----------


## Tsunami

Ti akribws xreiazomai kai me poion mporw na sinenoithw?Egw menw therisso

----------


## trendy

Ρίξε μια καλή ματιά στο site και στο wireless.uoc.gr και θα δεις τι χρειάζεσαι ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου.

----------

